# CPU Fan Keeps Running



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Appreciate some assistance.

When PC is shut down, it exits windows and turns off as expected, but after turning off, the "ON" light starts to flicker, and the CPU fan starts and stops over and over.

Could this be a power supply related issue?


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

Yes it can be related to your powersupply.. Newer motherboards never truly power down all the way unless unplugged. 

Unplug it and check your connection to the motherboard...


----------



## jcandiff (Oct 4, 2001)

I dont think that the Power Supply is bad but it may be the incorrect voltage. It is not unusual for you to have a smaller(less expensive) power supply and attach many devices to it and this sort of thing happens. Try disconnecting all devices and letting it sit unplugged for 48 hours.this will give the resistors time to be completely charge free. Then power on just the cup and the bare essentials and see if that fixes your problem.If so, you simply need a more powerful power supply.

Also check the Bios for the Power Settings. There may be something for the fan in there.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Chris A, jcandiff,

Thank you for your replies. 

The Power On light and the keyboard light keep flickering after the PC is supposedly shut down. Sometimes, upon starting the PC, get a 110: KB/Interface Error, but other times it boots and proceeds to load up windows without any problem. 

Tried to enter the BIOS by hitting Delete, but can't seem to access it either. 

This is an ATX PC one of those eMachines (eMonster 500) with a Pentium III 500MHz, 128MB RAM, and a 120Watts power supply. The power supplies on these things have a great reputation for going bad. 

It does have an On/Off switch on the front of the PC, and does not have a reset button.

Have not added any hardware to the PC.


----------

